# eastern PA - 1999 Suburban w/plow & Salter



## tds8268 (Oct 26, 2009)

1999 Chevrolet K1500 Suburban with 8' Diamond Plow & 575 Salt-Ex Salter. See pictures for complete info. Located near Lancaster, PA. Asking $5900























































obo. Call or text 443-397-0315.


----------

